# Lost 2 of my rods to the cuyahoga sunday



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was fishing the cuyahoga river sunday, i wasnt having a good day fishing, as i had been there 2 hours and had one fish get hooked and lost it. i was walking alongside the river and slipped and my 2 good fishing rods went straight into a deep water part of the river. *sigh* and now i have to replace them.... Bummer, first time anything like that has ever happened.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, that sucks! If you have another pole, hook up a heavy lure with a treble hook and go jigging for your other two poles. They should still be there as long as the current is not too fast.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Bummer, first time anything like that has ever happened.


things like this happen, just gives you a reason to get new stuff


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, that sucks!! If that was me, I would've went swimming for them! It would've ended my day for sure, but not having any rods with me would've too!!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I've taken a dip in west branch for accidentally kicking 3 off the boat. It took me about 20 mins to grab them all since they were in 15


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn man I'm sorry here that..I came close to losing a 80 dollar combo (for me that's a lot) out on a lake in 25' of water. .first time ever with it out on the yak and it slid off the side out of my grip... I damn near flipped the yak going shoulder deep over the side..lucky snagged it on its decent into the unknown or I would of been one res hot fisherman.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have lost one entire rod and reel to the Ohio river, I was casting and it must of had a weak spot, cause it snapped of right at the handle. I have lost a few due to bad backlash, last one down on a mountain in Virginia, got mad snapped it in half and thru in the lake before I came to my senses, dumb thing to do on my part.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Last spring I splurged and got myself a nice fairly expensive reel. Rewarding myself for some serious hard work (8+ weeks of 90 to 100+ hours/week at work). I wanted to get a new rod to, but I wanted a nice one (st Croix) so that was going to have to wait a bit longer.. so I fixed up an older one and had a nice lake Erie drifting setup....well, first day using it, haden't even caught a walleye yet and I simply threw it overboard! I went to put it in a rod holder and pulled a classic butter fingers!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i was fishing the cuyahoga river sunday, i wasnt having a good day fishing, as i had been there 2 hours and had one fish get hooked and lost it. i was walking alongside the river and slipped and my 2 good fishing rods went straight into a deep water part of the river. *sigh* and now i have to replace them.... Bummer, first time anything like that has ever happened.


Thats a bad day for anyone. I know your a kid and it can be hard to come up with the money to get a new setup so I got a new Okuma spinning reel on a Berkley Amp rod. Its yours if your ever around Newton Falls, or wanna meet around Milton, Mosquito or westbranch. Let me know


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a Stand up move CatchNRelease. Johnny It does suck to lose a rod but as everyone else has eluded to it probably wont be the last rod you ever lose. I have watched my dad toss in a few of mine in the last few years it happens. I hope you can meet up with CatchNRelease and take advantage of his very kind offer. Good luck out there.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Years ago when I was fishing for cats at silver lake I had a fish take the rod, sitting right next to me, straight out into the water. I jumped in right near shore, but it was going just too fast. I quickly grabbed my other rod and was praying I could maybe just maybe snag it. After about ten mins of trying I got snagged on something and began to reel it in. Getting it close to shore and noticed it was my rod! I grabbed the pole and it still had the fish on it! I then continued to fight the big fish and finally got it in. It ended up being a 26 inch blue bullhead, the biggest one I have ever caught. It was just one of those fishin stories you won't ever forget. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

CatchNrelease said:


> Thats a bad day for anyone. I know your a kid and it can be hard to come up with the money to get a new setup so I got a new Okuma spinning reel on a Berkley Amp rod. Its yours if your ever around Newton Falls, or wanna meet around Milton, Mosquito or westbranch. Let me know


There are definitely still some good people left around here, that's a stand up gesture right there!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm with Ezbite on this one.New gear!!Sucks to loose some thing,but you can always replace it.As long as you have the means. Years ago some one took All of my fishing gear while I was at work Insurance wouldn't cover anything since the garage was Not locked,No longer have coverage with them And the wife who left the door open all night ,amongst other things not worth talking about!Cost around$600.00 to replace what I had. Never thought I had that much money in gear!! Felt good buying all new stuff though!


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I once went to Bass Pro Shops strictly for a new Pflueger rod and reel combo. for me it's a 3 hour drive. I got home and went straight to the lake for some catfishing. there i was sitting on the bank when my rod and reel ($120.00) took off like a rocket. I know exactly how ya feel.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Go back and jump in. It's worth it if its safe to do so.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Johnny, send me a PM. Ill order a qauntum combo for you. Just need to know what you like. Thanks


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's an idea I found while browsing on Bass Pro. 

http://www.basspro.com/Blakemore-Rod-Floaters/product/16517/

I've got a couple expensive rods that I don't ever want to lose, so I'm gonna order a pack of em to try out... Let me know if you'd be interested, and I'll grab you a pack too.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I might have some stuff you can have. I know I have a lot of lures that I don't use, basically because I use the same 5 or 6 lures while everything else sits in my box.  I'll buy a lot of stuff thinking I'll use it, but never do and stick with the same stuff. I'm here in Akron too. I know your Mom doesn't like you meeting with people you meet on the internet, so maybe she could be there for the exchange. Just this week I was fishing the 'Hoga and a friend of mine went to cast and his rod hit mine. I looked at the rod and it had a crack. I bent it a little bit and it snapped. Was a St. Croix Rage, was $150 and was the best rod I've ever owned, and the most expensive so I know how it feels.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

JSykes3 said:


> I might have some stuff you can have. I know I have a lot of lures that I don't use, basically because I use the same 5 or 6 lures while everything else sits in my box.  I'll buy a lot of stuff thinking I'll use it, but never do and stick with the same stuff. I'm here in Akron too. I know your Mom doesn't like you meeting with people you meet on the internet, so maybe she could be there for the exchange. Just this week I was fishing the 'Hoga and a friend of mine went to cast and his rod hit mine. I looked at the rod and it had a crack. I bent it a little bit and it snapped. Was a St. Croix Rage, was $150 and was the best rod I've ever owned, and the most expensive so I know how it feels.




Call them up and ship it back. Get a new one. I do it all the time


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I was on Lake Barkly a few years ago and my whole week went bad right out of the gate. On my first day there managed to split the hull on my Pro Craft and fished the rest of the week as non-boater in a tournament. On the last day of a 3 day touney was netting a fish for my partner and my rod went over and in. We returned to the point about 3 hours later and I caught the $150.00 combo with deep diving crank in 12' of water. The only good thing that happend to me the whole week...:S


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

So you were just walking by the river, slipped, and dropped two poles in a spot that you weren't able to grab them? Pardon my skepticism I'm just trying to picture how that happens. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Rude comment Narf. The Cuyahoga has miles of steep, slick banks. Completely believable. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Narf Koscelmik said:


> So you were just walking by the river, slipped, and dropped two poles in a spot that you weren't able to grab them? Pardon my skepticism I'm just trying to picture how that happens.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was fishing the cuyahoga in Peninsula last weekend. I was standing on some rocks and they shifted and next thing you know I was standing in the water. IT DOES HAPPEN. If I l drop my poles in a deep hole I'm not going after them..not worth risking a life over.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

BobcatJB said:


> Rude comment Narf. The Cuyahoga has miles of steep, slick banks. Completely believable.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agree completely. Not sure if Narf has ever fished the 'Hoga, but based on his out-of-place comment, I'd assume not.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

For what I pay for my rod's and reel's,,,, I can guarantee my ass would snorkling under water until I pulled then both back. Maybe not that day but the next for sure. I'd figure some way to retrieve them no matter how cold the water was, or deep. I once dove for 2 day's on a spot to find the pen knife my dad gave me that I dropped over the side of my boat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Get a cabelas snag master. It a heavy d-ring with thick blunt treble hooks I a 30 ft line. $10 and I guarantee you'll get your stuff back. Those things are amazing.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright alright , I thought I might get the pile on there. My apologies. Just that there's been people on here who have taken advantage of others kindness before with sad posts that later prove to be lies. There was one specifically in the hunting forum a while back. You never know. Anyway, sorry bout your poles Johnny. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no offense taken. I'd never do something like that to the members of this forum. the water it went in was more than my height deep and I cannot swim, so there really was no way I could get them.
and thanks for the offers guys, but its a no go from mom. said it was too risky. sorry......


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey last yr I had a fish pull my pole in the water off my tackle box! I chalked it up. The next day my buddy and his son where fishing in the same spot as the night before and his son caught my pole!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think with over 1200 posts someone is bound to know him and I don't think he's "fishing" for gear. Sorry for your loss. I only fish the Ohio River and it has claimed it's fair share of my equipment and I read all over these forums, not just the Ohio River section. There are great people across the board here and thanks for your kind offers to replace. Another great reason I have stayed here so long


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i was fishing the cuyahoga river sunday, i wasnt having a good day fishing, as i had been there 2 hours and had one fish get hooked and lost it. i was walking alongside the river and slipped and my 2 good fishing rods went straight into a deep water part of the river. *sigh* and now i have to replace them.... Bummer, first time anything like that has ever happened.


I too have a few things to try snag your stuff ones a sure one that I made and would like try get your rods back but know not where you say you lost them. Thus you will need go with me to show me where try snag them.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Jonny ,I sent you a pm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was introduced to jonny and his mom at the west branch outing the other weekend. (I was the guy in the green shirt frying fish) He is a good kid and a little shy........I was the same way at his age......he loves fishing and I noticed he kept looking at the lake as we were eating. Eventually he left the group to shore fish by himself. Then headed to Berlin to fish. Ruminator wanted to take them on the boat but his mother mentioned that neither of them can swim. That may be strange to most of us but some people in this world came read either. Jonny is very fortunate that he has a mother that encourages his love for fishing and takes the time (and money) to drive him to fishing spots. I grew up in the same area as he did in Akron and there are not many places close to fish.

Jonny is around 14 years old and one of the best kids I have met in a while(I run camps and recreation programs for kids so I have quite a bit of experience interacting with youth). I have a rod or 2 around here that I can give to you. Probably some tackle too just have to dig around and see what I can find.

I would even be willing to meet you and your mother at the spot and get in to try to find them. Depending where it is and the rain they may be gone. But willing to try. I kayak the Kent rapids in the spring and used to supervise the livery in Kent as well as direct the fall river clean up so been in the river more than once. Lol

I am in Mogadore so its not far. let me know.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, i did fish behind the shelter, lost what may have been a bass, and caught a few small bluegill.little more time and i would have probably found a school of crappie! my mom actually can swim, but i think she may have meant not out on a lake probably. 
and i am older than i look, im turning 16 in a month and a few days. but i lack the facial hair to match the age. 
the rod that i was there with was the rod i lost. i had that alpha for awhile, and i bought that micro graphite about 4 weeks ago. sucks, because i caught my biggest crappie on it! and it was very sensitive and got it replace my other 5'6" that was my first spinning rod and i broke the tip of that. dont tell me this is the beginning of a curse.......
and the other one was pretty run down, was planning to sell it/ditch it and get a better medium action combo. that was my rod to fish the bottom and bass fish with too.... 
i have a baitcaster, but i dont really use it much. cant ever find the appropriate time to use a heavy lure.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have lost a bunch of gear. I know their is a 200 buck rod in Canada on the wagon wheel that was 4 hours old. Plus a few others. It happens.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

We need to get Johnny some swimming lessons if he's gonna be hanging around water hungry enough to eat his gear! I'm not kidding bud.. I took lessons as a baby and have always known how to swim so I kind of take it for granted, but I'm sure it's not hard to learn once you conquer the fear of drowning. Make sure you have someone wirh you and start in really shallow water. Start in shallow water and just try to sit there and make yourself float by waving your hands.. Turn that into doggie paddle and go from there. At least know how to tread water. I bet a local Y or pool has lessons for a reasonable price. I'd be willing to help out if I could

Also, Northeast ohio is a great place to grow up fishing that's for sure!


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool stuff, that's what it's all about! Again, I apologize for my comment, Johnny. Keep doin what you're doin buddy. Having hobbies like these at your age that you're so dedicated to are gonna keep you on the right track in life! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Jonny, sorry about the equipment. Since other are sharing equipmnet mishaps, the other day I bought a new rod and put one of my favorite reels on it. Kayak fishing at LaDue I have a milk crate with two rod holders on the back. Approach a low bridge to paddle under, lower the rod I am fishing with, paddle under the bridge an hear screech, clack, screech clack etc. Well new rod was stickin up in the crate and ruined the guides scraping the cement bridge. Accidents do happen. One guy was crappie fishing under the bridge, but I did manage to impress him when I came back under the bridge and lowered both rods. You may want to check out your local YMCA or parks and recreation this summer for inexpensive swimming lessons. They offer all levels. I did that when I was a teen. Take care


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Get on the internet and google how to swim and you should get very good info on learning how. There is absolutely no reason you should not be a swimmer if you enjoy being around the water. PM me. I have some questions for you.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> We need to get Johnny some swimming lessons if he's gonna be hanging around water hungry enough to eat his gear! I'm not kidding bud.. I took lessons as a baby and have always known how to swim so I kind of take it for granted, but I'm sure it's not hard to learn once you conquer the fear of drowning. Make sure you have someone wirh you and start in really shallow water. Start in shallow water and just try to sit there and make yourself float by waving your hands.. Turn that into doggie paddle and go from there. At least know how to tread water. I bet a local Y or pool has lessons for a reasonable price. I'd be willing to help out if I could
> 
> Also, Northeast ohio is a great place to grow up fishing that's for sure!




That is what I was thinking too. Once you learn to swim you never forget. Since you love to fish and be around the water you really should get some lessons this summer. 

When I started working a long time ago there was a young muscular guy that was a couple years older than me. He was a good guy too. He was walking along a beach or lake and fell in a hole and drowned because he couldn't swim. It was a shocker to me. Please get swimming lessons.


----------



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Johnny... Ill ups a combo to your house. on my from quantum. Im on there pro staff let me know what you need.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

This is one of the best threads I've read in awhile....Good fishing to all of you. And good luck Johnny. Dont stress over it we all have a tring of bad luck. How you handle it is whats important.

PS....Get some swimming lesson, those lake erie walleye are waiting for you.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe you don't have to meet the person to exchange gear. What about a bag under a park bench or in a sewer drain.
Like the old school fbi/cia information sharing. 
Hehe. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Johnny. I would highly recommend getting swimming lessons like others have said. Being around water, and moving water especially, it is a good idea to know how to swim. That could have been you that went in the river and not just your rods. You said it was deep and you don't know how to swim......not a good combination. The Cuyahoga River is not a river to mess around with. Steep banks, deep holes, fast current, lots of submerged structure. I would rather read a fishing report from you compared to a news report ABOUT you!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

It happens man and I think to practically everyone just in different circumstances....sorry to hear though man....were they spinning outfits or baitcasters? I can try my best like the others have stated and see if I can send you some stuff. Let us know!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

bdawg said:


> Man, that sucks! If you have another pole, hook up a heavy lure with a treble hook and go jigging for your other two poles. They should still be there as long as the current is not too fast.


Great you know he can not swim and if slips again will join his poles that are now in Davy Jones Locker. I have what I need to snag them but from a boat. If any one cares to try to retrieve them. One has a strong steel ring that has lot 2 prong hook like on the ring to drag and tangle what ever like snagged plugs. Other is a dragger for retrieving things as motors and poles you name it. This uses a rope and the other a fish line or rope. Both have gotten what I was after and saved the day.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Back to him going to try snag them take some one as well as a PDf vest case you fall in. And wear it no ifs or ans about it.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

can we put together a fund to help johnny out ... maybe at one of the sponsors of ogf ... that way he can go and pick up a couple of combo's... or reels and rods that he would prefer ... and a auto inflate refillable pfd ... just in case ... that way he can be comfortable while he's fishing..... i'd be willing to pinch in 50 bucks to help out... but... only if he gets the pfd! 

and of course i'd like to see some pics of the new gear and the big smile....and gotta have pics of the many big fish!


----------

